# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  چرا استفاده از نرم افزارهاي کد نويسي؟

## armm1388

با سلام
با وجود نرم افزارهاي آماده جهت توليد سايت و پورتال مانند sharepoint و وردپرس و جوملا و ... ، چه لزومي است که  از نرم افزارهاي کد نويسي مانند ASP و PHP  استفاده کنيم؟

----------


## mehdin69

چون SHAREPOINT  رو برای سایت های پرتال و سازمانی نوشتن نه برای سایت های کوچک و عادی روزانه

----------


## mehdin69

در مورد wordpress , ...  هم باید گفت تو بعضی مواقع کابر چیزی می خواد که توی اونها پیاده سازیش مشکل ساز هست اما توی خیلی مواقع هم کار رو راه میندازن

----------


## YourName

چون تولید راهکار یا پلتفرمی که بتونه تمام نیازها و سناریو ها رو پوشش بده غیر ممکن هست دوست عزیز.
بعضی مواقع تولید پلتفرم و یا ابزارهای پایه ای برای تولید محصول جواب دهنده نیست.
حتی همین Web form هم که شیرپوینت باهاش پیاده سازی شده هم نمیتونست همیشه تمام نیازهای کاربر رو پاسخگو باشه به همین دلیل MVC رو هم ارائه کردند.
همیشه به پایه ای ترین ها نیاز هست و حتی به ابزارهای سازنده ی پایه ای ترین ها.

----------

